# Freaky chick - *warning gorey pic*



## SilverSky

my mum breeds chickens, and had some hatch out recently, but one egg didnt hatch after 2 days, but we could still see a chick moving in the egg when candled.

she's had this a couple of times and its turned out the chick has been upside-down in the egg, in which case they cant pip properly, so as the chick would only die anyway she's opened the shell and got the chick out very carefully and slowly and its turned out fine.

so she asked me to help her do this one, as the other chicks had long hatched so mum wasnt sitting anymore, so the egg only would have gone cold anyway and the chick would have died in the egg. she also had both incubators already occupied.

so we were hoping the chick was just upside-down, but expected some kind of issue with it, and we didnt expect the chick to make it, but it was better to try than not.

as i started peeling off the shell i joked that it'd be creepy if it had 2 heads, however we werent quite prepared for the freaky little creature that lie within!






















the eggs were some hatching eggs bought at a sale, so not sure if they were in bred or anything, but it was clear mother nature didnt want this one to hatch! it died within a few seconds of being out.

a shame, but it was worth a try in case it was worth saving. and i feel bad about saying it but it was kinda interesting to see!


----------



## connor 1213

thats really strange!


----------



## Antw23uk

Wow, not something you see every day :gasp:


----------



## SilverSky

yeah it certainly was odd to look at! almost didnt look real


----------



## Zoo-Man

Aww, poor lil thing. I have seen pics & video of live chickens with 4 legs, so they can live with these extra limbs, but your little chick must have had other problems not more obvious. Well done for trying though.


----------



## SilverSky

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, poor lil thing. I have seen pics & video of live chickens with 4 legs, so they can live with these extra limbs, but your little chick must have had other problems not more obvious. Well done for trying though.


it seemed very much like it was trying to be two chicks, rather than just having extra legs, if you look at the top pic you can see it was like it had two bottom halves, so i dont think it was ever going to make it.


----------



## snakeman8

that is actually pretty weird but, well done for trying mate.


----------



## wayakinwolf

:gasp:Mother nature does have some very peculiar ideas sometimes eh!


----------



## Marinam2

Oh that poor little mite


----------



## samurai

Poor little thing, i didnt notice the 2 extra legs at first just the sore looking patch


----------



## NickBenger

It looks like a chick with arms o.0.. Well done for trying.


----------



## SilverSky

TheDogMan said:


> It looks like a chick with arms o.0.. Well done for trying.


hehe yeah it does, evolution? :lol2:


----------



## NickBenger

SilverSky said:


> hehe yeah it does, evolution? :lol2:


Defo!.. You ever seen the snake with a foot?.. google it if you haven't


----------



## Snoopy84

every now and then odditys like this occur, its usually when its tried to be twins!! i seen ones similar on the internet, its like if you have free range eggs (not from supermarket) sometimes they double yolk so its similar to that.

i hope my chicks are ok!


----------



## 123dragon

my mate works on a chicken farm and they always get a couple chicks turn up with extra legs or wings

they saved one and she is the farm mascot she has 2 legs and 4 wings (only the normal 2 wings work the other 2 are tiny


----------



## Salamanda

Looks like a parasitic twin. In which case it may have had problems with its heart.


----------



## karma_llama

if it was still alive in the egg and moving about, then judging by the amount of blood on your hands you most definitely killed it!
The chick was not ready to hatch as it hadnt absorbed all the yolk sac and sealed off the navel (the big guey blob) - by removing it from its egg before it has reabsorbed all the blood from the vessels around the egg and sealed off you actually bled the poor thing to death.

I would wager that it would have survived if it had been assisted correctly from the egg - it would have had to be humanely culled once hatched but better that than bleeding to death.

Sorry, probably not what you want to hear but so many chicks, ducklings etc are killed each year my inexperienced people trying to 'help' them out the egg. It take ALOT of experience and knowledge to assist a hatch successfully.


----------



## SilverSky

karma_llama said:


> if it was still alive in the egg and moving about, then judging by the amount of blood on your hands you most definitely killed it!
> The chick was not ready to hatch as it hadnt absorbed all the yolk sac and sealed off the navel (the big guey blob) - by removing it from its egg before it has reabsorbed all the blood from the vessels around the egg and sealed off you actually bled the poor thing to death.
> 
> I would wager that it would have survived if it had been assisted correctly from the egg - it would have had to be humanely culled once hatched but better that than bleeding to death.
> 
> Sorry, probably not what you want to hear but so many chicks, ducklings etc are killed each year my inexperienced people trying to 'help' them out the egg. It take ALOT of experience and knowledge to assist a hatch successfully.


 
it was days late,thee was no wa this was hatching on its own, and having such a messed up body there was no way it was absorbing the yolk, it already had a load inside and having two bottom halves thee was just no whee for it to go.

the mother had already got off the egg as her chicks had hatched days before, so it would have got cold and died anyway, it was either try and get it out or leave it to go cold and die. it literrally lived for just a few seconds. the blood lost was not enough to kill it, it was a totally messed up chick that wasnt meant to be.

we've assisted man chicks fine before, but this chick was never going to live long enough to cull it, my mum was about to but it died so fast. pics were taken after it died.

so get off your high horse please.


----------



## karma_llama

SilverSky said:


> it was days late,thee was no wa this was hatching on its own, and having such a messed up body there was no way it was absorbing the yolk, it already had a load inside and having two bottom halves thee was just no whee for it to go.
> 
> the mother had already got off the egg as her chicks had hatched days before, so it would have got cold and died anyway, it was either try and get it out or leave it to go cold and die. it literrally lived for just a few seconds. the blood lost was not enough to kill it, it was a totally messed up chick that wasnt meant to be.
> 
> we've assisted man chicks fine before, but this chick was never going to live long enough to cull it, my mum was about to but it died so fast. pics were taken after it died.
> 
> so get off your high horse please.


No need to be so rude.

Your reply indicates further that you did not do the right thing by this chick.
I have had eggs 3 days overdue that still hatched fine, not every chick takes exactly 21 days, it can be prolonged or shortened by many different factors.

The blood loss was MORE than enough to kill it. The amount of blood on your hands may not look alot to you but considering the size of the chick and the amount of blood it would have in it it is obvious that a high percentage of its overall blood supply is on your hands! 

A chick like this would not just die a few second after being hatched just because it was deformed. Purely and simply this chick was not ready to be out of its egg yet and that is why it died.

I'm not going to comment further on this thread now as i have said all i wish to.


----------

